# Menü erstellen mit Layern ohne DW



## lordofscotland (19. März 2002)

Moin an alle,

möchte ein Menü erstellen mit Layern, das ganze sollte dann so funzen wenn der erste Button gedrückt wird das die anderen nach unten weggehen und die menüpunkte erscheinen, und umgekehrt wenn ein ander Button betätig wird das der andere Layer dann verschwindet und die Button alle nachoben gehen. Da auf meinem PC hier DW leider net funzt muss ich das ganze in Phase5 basteln.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Lordofscotland


----------



## braindad (19. März 2002)

lad dir coolmenu4 von >>DHTMLcentral<< runter (im "projects" menü). das kann man so einstellen, das die punkte auf klick statt bei mouseover aufgehen. und man braucht für solhe sache kein dw pder p5 - notepad tuts auch


----------



## lordofscotland (19. März 2002)

*Menü's*

Danke für den Tip werd es gleich mal testen


----------



## xmaxz (28. März 2002)

du kannst ein menü dieser art auch mit fireworks erstellen (js)

schau dich mal iim fireworks forum um das geht viel einfacher als dhtml und wird auch von ns unterstützt...


----------



## braindad (28. März 2002)

@xmaxz: das dhtml-menü von dhtmlentral.com ist quasi zu 99% >>crossbrowser-kompatibel<<. das istja gerade der hammer daran


----------



## xmaxz (29. März 2002)

oh entschuldigung das wusste ich nicht dunzt tätsächlich mit ns,ie und opera


----------

